# Need Help in Boise Idaho



## khrisr

I have a working line GSD who has developed some problems. Hes very alpha and I have done all the things every trainer in the past has taught me and my husband to do. But we cant seem to keep our place always as alpha.

We make him wait to eat, wait to walk outside behind us, to wait to get out of the van, to walk besies slightly behind.

He will only come if you have food, other wise no go. Even does this to trainers. If he is around our horses, he wrestles with one and tries to herd the other.

He tries to force submit the neighbors dog, we keep the seperated, but now he wants to force submit the neighbor girl. He was on his hind legs, front paws on her shoulders, he had her by her pony tail, was growling and all his hair up. Even after I pulled him off, he kept tring to find a way around me to get to her. I had to body block and then lock him up.

I do not wish to loose my dog, but I have to face that we might to way to inexperienced with a dog who was from a Police Dog. We love him and adore him and are tring to do our best, but financialy we cant afford another huge training bill. Can someone help me?


----------



## DJEtzel

Is he fixed?

how much exercise is he getting? 

How much training per day?


----------



## khrisr

Hes not fixed, I know he needs to be. After all the trianing money and surgery money, hes accident prone, I havent been able to get him fixed.

Hes worked with for 1-2 hours a day

We live in the country so hes getting 2-3 miles a day.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

How Old is he?

Sounds like he needs some GOOD TOUGH LOVE,,I wouldn't allow him any offleash freedom at all until he's earned it.

If he can get to the neighbors dog, and the neighbors kid, he needs to be either on a leash or somehow under complete control. 

Unfortunately if something isn't done to correct this behavior(I would be more concerned about the kid than him with other dogs) you could have a big liability on your hands. 

I would keep him on a long line and work on his "come" and hey if it takes food to make him come to you,,so be it, keep treats on you at all times.

I would also contact your breeder and ask for assistance,,if he is the one in your avatar he is gorgeous !!


----------



## ZAYDA

He needs to earn his freedom for sure. Just an idea I never used one but what about a shock collar.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

shock collar is an idea, however , I would never advise someone to use one unless they knew what they were doing..

another thought, why not email Lou Castle? He is a member of this board and a trainer who deals with alot of problem dogs,,he may be able to give you some good suggestions/advice


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Did you go to the training WITH your dog? Or send him away? 

Big difference.


----------



## khrisr

We didnt send him away. We had the trainer show us how to train him. So we did the work. He was doing so good and then up and changed in the last few months. 

He will be 3 May 7th. We have contacted him, and just did a controlled exposure to the girl, he was fine with her. She was coming over to our house to help me out with my kids. 

I am not worried about the neighbors dog, just wanted to use what hes doing with him as an example. I am more worried about his reaction to her and if he will keep doing it to her.


----------



## khrisr

I realize my last post doesnt make alot of sense. Ok. 

Today the girl came over, we try to help her and her mom out while her moms at work and allow her to stay over here. She in turn helps me out with my five and two year old so I can get other things done. We had Nitro on a lead and all he wanted to do when she came in was smell her. But yesterday when she came into our yard, he lost it. 

I only used the example of her dog as a way to explain what he was doing to her. And I figure some back story on Nitro might help.

I really do not want to loose my dog, but if he is too much dog for my family and I, needing a home with a more experienced owner, then I will do whats best for my dog.

I can try changing up his training. Things have been hard since I got really sick a few months ago. I find I am exhausted and weak alot of the time. But I am willing to try.


----------



## sitstay

Hey, welcome from another Idahoan! I live just outside of Boise and I can give you the names of two very experienced trainers to work with. Please let me know if you are interested and I can PM those names and their contact info to you.
Sheilah


----------



## txbwj

Hi, for what it's worth, IMHO this is a pack structure problem, and he doesn't view you as the real pack leader. He should be kept on a leash and proper corrections used, you should consider a prong collar as well, again used appropriately is a great training tool. Above all else remember that a true pack leader does NOT apologize for a correction and it is never challenged. Good luck because he sounds like a great GSD with high drives that need some redirection and put in his place. Doing this will not only make you THE pack leader, but will create a stronger bond with a dog that respects And loves you. Remember he can love you but not respect you. He has to be taught that children are off limits...period.


----------



## riorider

He is also just coming into sexual maturity. Many "good" dogs go "bad" when they get this age. He does not need all that testosterone! His actions are probably pent up frustration so he rids himself of it any way he can. I would make it a priority to get him neutered. I wouldn't think it should cost more than about $100, maybe $150. You will see a big difference, not right away after neutering, but within 3-6 months. He will be a much happier dog.


----------



## khrisr

I am interested in anyone even if its to evaluate him. I really need to know what to do. Right now my husband is in Mountain home for a Army/Airforce thing and Nitro is barely eating. Hes even turning down chicken.


----------



## khrisr

txbwj said:


> Hi, for what it's worth, IMHO this is a pack structure problem, and he doesn't view you as the real pack leader. He should be kept on a leash and proper corrections used, you should consider a prong collar as well, again used appropriately is a great training tool. Above all else remember that a true pack leader does NOT apologize for a correction and it is never challenged. Good luck because he sounds like a great GSD with high drives that need some redirection and put in his place. Doing this will not only make you THE pack leader, but will create a stronger bond with a dog that respects And loves you. Remember he can love you but not respect you. He has to be taught that children are off limits...period.


 
Ok I will agree with you. I am out of leage with this. I make him wait to eat, he cant eat till released to do so. He has to walk beside me, and we use the prong collar. He cant leave unless we go first and only when given the command to go outside the door. Same with getting in and out of the van. I now need to the know what I should do next and I am willing to do the work. I love him that much.


----------



## sitstay

I am sending you a PM with two names and their e-mail address. Both are very experienced GSD people.
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie

This might not be the most popular advice given, but there is a point that you need to do what is best for your family. If Nitro is becoming too much dog for your family to enjoy, and you worry that this is going to escalate into a bite, you may need to think about finding another home for him. A good trainer can help re-locate him, and perhaps find you a dog that would fit into your family better. 

If you have exhausted all of your resources, it is much better to do what is best for your family as well as Nitro. You don't want this to end badly.


----------



## Mary Beth

I wish you luck and hopefully these trainers will help. At the same time, I have to say that I agree with Lilie - hard as it is to give the dog up - the safety of one's family and neighbors must come first. I know of a lady where I live - their German Shepherd at 2 years old, started to growl at children and jump the fence (of course - he could have been teased). They searched for another home (here - also your breeder should be able to help) and a policeman from another town wanted him and trained him to be a K-9 dog.


----------



## srfd44-2

Try Heidi Theis in Middleton, Idaho. She has 20 years experience with training and trains her own dogs for Schutzhund. Great person also 1


----------



## sitstay

srfd44-2 said:


> Try Heidi Theis in Middleton, Idaho. She has 20 years experience with training and trains her own dogs for Schutzhund. Great person also 1


LOL, great minds think alike! Heidi was the one of the two I recommended!
Sheilah


----------



## Khymas

Im from rigby idaho and am wanting to get my dog trained. Know anyone that does this?


----------

